# Places NOT to visit



## 303 (May 21, 2007)

As you may already know due to my previous posts, i am thinking of moving out to dubai in the near future.. I was just wondering what places would you say were out of bounds (as in a big NO NO to live/live near).
Ive heard some parts of Dubai are quite violent, and you'll get easily mugged and attacked.

Where are these parts?? or are these just word of mouth.

Thanks


----------



## Skillage (May 21, 2007)

Im not sure ive heard of bad parts in Dubai, im sure their is but nothing known out of my knowledge.
My cousins husband is in charge of the Dubai'n army and he lives on the coast somewhere, ill find out where for you and post it up if you want??
thanks


----------



## Steve1967 (May 22, 2007)

Most of the violence coming from dubai is via residents disliking tourists/foreigners. Im not sure if race is a problem but i think if you get caught up in the wrong place at the wrong time their could be some bad consequences.
Just ask your local travel agent in places where their is high tourist population, you should be safe there.


----------



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

So if there are a lot of foreigners and tourists, that's safer because people are used to them? Is there really a lot of violence there? It's not something I'd heard a lot about.


----------



## australia (Jun 25, 2007)

I have been to Dubai three times and it is a very safe place, even at night. The reason is that 70% of the population are expats from Asia and they know that they will be deported if they commit crime. Their salaries are important to them to send home to their familes. Just look athe number of western Union banks in Dabai!


----------



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

That's interesting. Somehow, when I think of expats, I think of North Americans and Europeans, even though I know there are probably more Asians living outside their country than those from anywhere else.


----------



## MariaP (Oct 23, 2007)

I grew up, live and worked in Dubai for 15 years....I didn't witness any violent crime in my time there and it is regarded as a particularly safe place.


----------



## eyec (Oct 19, 2007)

Steve1967 said:


> Most of the violence coming from dubai is via residents disliking tourists/foreigners. Im not sure if race is a problem but i think if you get caught up in the wrong place at the wrong time their could be some bad consequences.
> .


i was wondering have you been to dubai steve???!!!.....i would like to correct some of the things mentioned heer

first dubai is one of the safest places in the world

second the whole place is made out of foreigners so how can they be racist to foreigners

everyone is working and making better income than home countires no one need to grab a T-shirt from a shop without paying for it,or mug someone

where ever you live in dubai is safe some area are better than others as any other country in the world 

posh areas close to the sea or marina view cost you more 

living in near by emirates like sharjeh will cost you less but you need to spend few hrs aday on the roads ot get there

so conclusion on the subject dubai is the safest place in the world freindly people ,good money to be made if you are working here, good shopping centers , lots of infrastructure projects , good hotels, almost everyone speaks english,.......and the list goes on 

cheap property ,cheap food ,cheap drinks

still early to say but it will be one of the top cities in the world maybe in 7 years time

it will be for the rich to live in and visit

the city is going to be made out of small communities (cities within a city)


----------



## drjame2003 (Oct 25, 2007)

I have only spent countless hours in the dubai airport but I never experienced any stares or discomfort from the locals even when I had drank one to many. everyone seemed to be very pleasent. I even sat in one of their prayer rooms and had prayer with them and I am not a muslim.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I believe the punishments for crime there are quite severe, and I understood it was fairly low on the crime scale

I've never been there, just what I have heard as we were researching going there for a holiday break.


----------



## MariaP (Oct 23, 2007)

Crime rates are low, that's not to say there is no crime...I lived there for 15 years, there were cases of rape, usually the rich arabs raping their sri lankan, philippino housemaids etc....there are quite a few cases of that happening but not often published in the public domain, as is drugs. There is the undercurrent of crime which isn't always published, but suffice to say, compared with other countries, Dubai is probably one of the safest regions to live and bring up young children etc. 

Dubai is very different from it's Saudi compatriots and Sheikh Mo is very forward thinking and given that the oil is going to deplete in the next few years, that's why the tourism boom has evolved like it has..and to encourage western people to visit and live in these areas, certain rules that apply in Saudi do not in Dubai. In Dubai you can drink in licensed establishments only such as bars and hotels etc. You can drink within the confines of your own home and other expat homes as you need a liquour license to do that, the booze quota is usually a percentage of your salary each month. Drinking outside on the street is a no no just as it is during Ramadan. 

Providing you respect the country you are in and use your common sense, freedom of life is no different than that in any other western country. Ladies don't need to cover up but are expected to use their common sense and not go waltzing around the streets and supermarkets in their bikinis when coming off the beach etc...use appropriate attire. Respect the arab culture and they'll respect you.

I grew up in Dubai and partied very hard indeed! Providing you keep your nose clean i.e. don't drink and drive and generally misbehave, you won't run into any trouble. Suffice to say, Dubai does enforce the Sharia law, a strict regime of punishment like in Saudi but if you behave yourself...you've no cause to worry.


----------



## bartsimpson (Oct 29, 2007)

Gang rape is popular with locals!


----------



## MariaP (Oct 23, 2007)

If you say so, personally not heard of that.


----------



## bartsimpson (Oct 29, 2007)

The French woman, and some boy just recently, both got taken to the desert by Emiratis.


----------



## lawexpert (Feb 21, 2008)

If you don't like getting stuck in a lot of traffic going over the creek stay away from Deira


----------



## winky (Jan 25, 2008)

bartsimpson said:


> The French woman, and some boy just recently, both got taken to the desert by Emiratis.


i think you will find the french woman is the boy's mother, and she was not taken into the desert. that whole story is terrible and the boy is very brave for coming forward. dubai is very safe, but yes, like any other city there is crime, some violent. but like strav said, punishment is severe and the police force seem amazing at catching offenders. ups and downs, just like everywhere else


----------



## Big Al & Family (Sep 23, 2007)

*Skillage.......*



Skillage said:


> Im not sure ive heard of bad parts in Dubai, im sure their is but nothing known out of my knowledge.
> My cousins husband is in charge of the Dubai'n army and he lives on the coast somewhere, ill find out where for you and post it up if you want??
> thanks



Hi there , 
I saw the quote of yours, and Im interested about your cousins husband, I have put on this site(not this one but on the Dubai Expats) a question about working for a security firm,or anything like that.
My husband is a Senior Detention Officer in Ashford ,Kent. Hes been a detention officer for the past 7 years and Kent Police have just given my husband the next step up.But thats it from them ,there is nothing above a senior detention officer..........He has been in the Army for 9 years and can speak Arabic,,,,, so if there is any kind of jobs that you see ( please understand me I am always on the WWW trying to find jobs that are better.)

Please help before I GO NUTS .........ahahahahahaha

Thanks 
Dara


----------



## Amelie (Feb 23, 2008)

Accurate post MariaP and correct winky


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

I believe that if you are respectful of where you are with regards to the laws and customs then you shouldn't have any worries at all. Crime is extremely minimal in UAE as the punishment is severe. I doubt very much you will get mugged! given the state of the economy!!! enjoy life to its maximum, and don;t wory so much.


----------

